# who is up to casting this?



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I have a corgi Monkeemobile I will send to anyone willing to cast it. Would love to see the boys from Hilltop take it on.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If Glas Tech takes this on, i'd say it would be a huge seller!!!!

I would take a pair to start.

How bout it RM?:wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

More pics.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like a lot of work and resin too me.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're going to do it, maybe you should use the JL version. This way we can take the motor, glass and chrome from the die cast versions and use it on the resin body.

I would take several


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

There is already one made. Email Tom at HO Models - http://homodels.com/ - [email protected]et

He does not show it on his site but he has sold them on eBay but not for awhile. He does great work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All i can say is, RM if you take this on, it could be a nice hit for you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290888410475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

